# smoke from exhaust



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

Ive been loosing coolant recently.Top the radiator and the overflow tank up and it would go about 2 days before it would start running warmer than it should-not maxed but still in the "operating range" on the gauge.then I would stop and add some more water and all would be well in the world.

today I started it to go to my one college class.Everything was normal then I went about a block from my house and white/blueish smoke started pouring out of my exhaust.It did that when it was cold to well after it had gotten to operating temp.It stopped smoking after I drove down a very large hill. got to college and had my class, then I went and checked the fluids in my car.Coolant was just fine,oil was a quart low.So I topped that off and headed back home.No smoke what so ever when I started it but the smoke returned after the car got to operating temp.So I pulled over and checked it out.The smoke was a 3 part mixture of steam,burned carbon,and a TINY hint of oil.Just enough oil to make the mixture hang in the air like smokes does,and steam doesn't.Checked the fluids and they were fine,so I went on my way.It stopped smoking just before the long up hill section and hasn't returned yet.So Im a bit stumped whats all wrong.

If the headgasket was leaking into the cylinders I would be loosing coolant and it would overheat in about a block,not to mention constant steam out of the exhaust.

If the rings died it would constantly smoke and be down on power,neither of those it doesn't do.

If the valve guides went then it would smoke only at startup.

when the car was smoking One might believe that my car was a 2 stroke from how much smoke/steam was pouring out.

But the car never once miss behaved.If I never looked in the mirrors I would never have known that anything was wrong.Car ran just fine,revved like its supposed to,had its normal amount of power and idled about as smooth as it ever has...

Car is an 82 Datsun 200sx with a Z22E engine and 159K miles on the clock.

I'm letting it cool down then I will check out the plugs..


----------

